# Home/end to move cursor in text box



## Ripcord (Nov 18, 2003)

Here's something that's been bugging me for a while:

In a text box in certain Apple apps, like Safari and Mail, how do you move the cursor to the beginning or of the line with the keyboard?

I'm used to, and like, the way it works in Word (I suppose in Windows in general) - when I hit the "end" key, my text cursor jumps to the end of the line.  When I hit "page down", the cursor moves down a page (and so does my view of the document).

I understand that in the Apple apps, these keys seem to move the "VIEW", not the cursor (which 99.9% of the time is NOT what I want).  The problem is, I can't seem to find ANY way of making it do what I want - no Option+key solution, etc.

Any ideas?  Anyone even know what I'm talking about?

Thanks,
Rip


----------



## quiksan (Nov 18, 2003)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> Here's something that's been bugging me for a while:
> 
> In a text box in certain Apple apps, like Safari and Mail, how do you move the cursor to the beginning or of the line with the keyboard?
> 
> ...




well, I'm not sure if I'm right on what you're asking about, or what keyboard setup you're using, but here's what I do:

I've got a powerbook, so I only have the 4 arrows.  I press the DOWN arrow to get to the end of a line immediately.  that's about the only one I use.  don't know if that helps you at all.

option + UP or DOWN arrows, moves a page (screen view) at a time
cmd + UP or DOWN arrows, take you all the way to the beginning of the text,or all the way to the end.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 18, 2003)

To move the cursor to the end of the line, either left or right, press Command and either the left or right arrow key.

Control + left or right also seems to do the trick.

Option + left or right moves to the beginning or end of a word.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, Command+left, right, up, & down appear to be mostly what I was looking for =)

Thanks, I thought I did, but must just not have tried the arrow keys while I was at work.  I guess I just tried the end/home/pgup/pgdown keys.

I knew there had to be a way!


----------

